# Share your crappy gym expierences.



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

*Crappy gym expierences...*

I think that the thing all shy/quiet/introverted/weak/SA people have in common is that gym class was always a true personal hell for all of us. That class is built for either people who are athletically inclined, or extroverted. It is all about teamwork, working with other people, shouting, and showing off. Also, don't forget being athletic.

I'm sure everyone on here has had really ****ty times in gym that only made their self-esteem or SA worse. Constantly being picked last...constantly being yelled at for normies for sucking, constantly being laughed at by the girls for messing up/sucking, constantly being left out of the activity, constantly counting every single second until the bell rings and you are released from the torture chamber known as ****ing gym...

So just let your anger out and share some of your horrible experiences in gym, and relate to some of us on here. Because all of us can agree on one thing....we hate/hated gym class...


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Loved gym.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Other dudes would be staring at me as I'm doing weights and one of them came up to me and handed me the lightest weights telling me I look like I'm going to break if I try to lift heavier than 20. They didn't laugh. They were serious.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Worst two months of my life. No doubt. Luckily the teacher was kind enough to let me go to the library instead for the rest of the year.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

People making fun of my scrawny body and my size 16 sneakers, gym teacher asking me why i'm not participating in gym, gym teacher continuously keep demonstrating how I should play sports the correct way. Normies wouldn't allow me to play with them, because they said I'm boring, and I don't know how to play any sports.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't even participate in gym class anymore. It's too much teamwork there so i often end up feeling like an outsider, i also start crying there too easily.
I remember there was a time i loved gym, but now it's more like my worst enemy.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Mxx1 said:


> I don't even participate in gym class anymore. It's too much teamwork there so i often end up feeling like an outsider, i also start crying there too easily.
> I remember there was a time i loved gym, but now it's more like my worst enemy.


Yes! I get the water works whenever I get really frustrated or embarrassed...I'd end up crying after gym class into the locker, silently of course...

There really should be an option to opt-out of this class...But thanks to the harsh and rigorous health expectations here in the 'States, that would never happen...


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

iCod said:


> I think that the thing all shy/quiet/introverted/weak/SA people have in common is that gym class was always a true personal hell for all of us. That class is built for either people who are athletically inclined, or extroverted. It is all about teamwork, working with other people, shouting, and showing off. Also, don't forget being athletic.
> 
> I'm sure everyone on here has had really ****ty times in gym that only made their self-esteem or SA worse. Constantly being picked last...constantly being yelled at for normies for sucking, constantly being laughed at by the girls for messing up/sucking, constantly being left out of the activity, constantly counting every single second until the bell rings and you are released from the torture chamber known as ****ing gym...
> 
> So just let your anger out and share some of your horrible experiences in gym, and relate to some of us on here. Because all of us can agree on one thing....we hate/hated gym class...


Yeah public school gym class the best invention ever*sarcasm*, NOT! 

Let me see, number one: All my classmates. They were all horrible people.

Number two: changing in front of other people. *Shudders*.

Number three: Idiot classmates who act like losing a game will make them die :fall. Then they tell me how much I stink at it. This happens like in every class.

Number Four: Dancing lessons, it just gives the gym teachers to observe who is the most popular guy or gal and plus gym teachers get pleasure from seeing kids get rejected. Yeah, the gym teachers scoffed at me when I got rejected.

Number Five: Uncaring gym teachers. I have a feeling most of them used to be bullies, too. When I got insulted by other peers and they were standing right there they did nothing.

I thank the stars its over. I feel sorry for those who still have to endure it.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

I always skipped it and just watched on the sidelines in total boredom, waiting for the bell to go. My teacher of course thought I was just lazy but in reality I was saving myself from the embarrassment of sucking compared to all the soccer nuts in my class.

And the times I did participate? God, it was hell. I might aswell have been invisible on the pitch. Whatever team I was on was at an obvious disadvantage. The jocks would be visibly distraught when I was picked for their team. I knew I sucked *** at sports, so I just didn't bother doing anything half the time. I just strolled around the pitch doing nothing just to piss off the football nuts who couldn't fathom the thought of losing and acted childish when they did. It was quite a fun experience now that I think about it.

The absolute worst thing about it though? Being forced to change in front of your idiot classmates. Eventually the teacher realized how bad I was at sports and how badly i was messing the games up, so was eventually allowed to skip the class altogether. It was a glorious day!


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Mattsy94 said:


> I always skipped it and just watched on the sidelines in total boredom, waiting for the bell to go. My teacher of course thought I was just lazy but in reality I was saving myself from the embarrassment of sucking compared to all the soccer nuts in my class.
> 
> And the times I did participate? God, it was hell. I might aswell have been invisible on the pitch. Whatever team I was on was at an obvious disadvantage. The jocks would be visibly distraught when I was picked for their team. I knew I sucked *** at sports, so I just didn't bother doing anything half the time. I just strolled around the pitch doing nothing just to piss off the football nuts who couldn't fathom the thought of losing and acted childish when they did. It was quite a fun experience now that I think about it.


Ah, lucky. You got to skip out on it...

At my school, there is a super strict policy for attendance for gym _only_. Missing like, 15-20 gym classes in the entire year holds you back from moving onto the next grade/graduating (unless of course you were out/had to sit out for medical reasons)

It sucks total ***. They make the biggest deal out of the class that everyone hates...


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

iCod said:


> Ah, lucky. You got to skip out on it...
> 
> At my school, there is a super strict policy for attendance for gym _only_. Missing like, 15-20 gym classes in the entire year holds you back from moving onto the next grade/graduating (unless of course you were out/had to sit out for medical reasons)
> 
> It sucks total ***. They make the biggest deal out of the class that everyone hates...


Good god, that sounds terrible...

At my school it wasn't a big deal at all. You were allowed to skip it but the teacher would dislike you for it, and always tried to convince you to participate. My teacher always reminded me of a really aggressive Samuel L. Jackson so you can probably imagine what it was like for me...


----------



## UnderdogWins (Apr 9, 2015)

uke <-


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

My school had this really weird system in place to "combat" people getting picked last. Whenever teams were picked all of the athletic/popular students would get picked and placed onto a team, then the teachers would stop the team captains from picking and just place the leftover 5 or so people onto random teams themselves. Apparently this was supposed to stop people from getting picked last, but all it did was make those who never got picked onto a team feel as though they were so useless nobody would willingly pick them. A bit counter productive I'd say...


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't really have any specific moments to share. I was the short, weak girl who couldn't run for 10 seconds without sounding like she was dying, lol. And i was a skinny kid. I was just so unfit and bad at sports. Still am. My school used to have an annual sports day where some nearby schools came over and we competed against eachother. I used to just do long jump because it was the easiest, and I ALWAYS came last. Yeah...made me real confident to see my name last on that damn list every year. 

I stopped participating completely in p.e when i was 13-14. Best decision I've ever made.


----------



## 8xINFINITEx8 (Aug 21, 2014)

*It was Meh*

In 7th and 8th grade we did things like kickball, dodgeball, kickball, soccer, hockey, badminton, and I don't remember the others but yeah. I was lucky to have like one friend in there like each year. Now in 9th grade I didn't have anyone, but I met a girl that came from Honduras who only speaks spanish. I speak spanish too, so I just became her friend. Sometimes she hangs out with this other girl who also speaks Spanish that with her friends, but usually I'm with her. Okay so like the first week they made us do warm ups and run 12 minutes in the gym which it sucked as there no air conditioning. Honestly we just stayed in the gym and walked around or played basketball. They let us get water cups and one time some guy threw the ball and it hit the cup as I was walking by, so it all spilled and everyone looked at me cuz they were sitting on the bleachers... uggh. But then we started doing warm ups and going outside to the track to run laps. Of course you don't have to do them all cause the teachers aren't really paying attention that much. I guess I'm lucky that I'm a girl, so I don't as much pressure to be good at sports. Then they started playing soccer and I got confused about which team I'm on, so I didn't play. I just sat underneath the shade/trees where other people were. Then one day we had to like play football and I was standing there stupidly because obviously I don't know how to play and they didn't explain. Then we did kickball, but it was boys vs boys and girls vs girls. I actually enjoyed this and one day we played till it was time to go, so class went by in a breeze. And other days like today it's was kinda a free day, so we just did whatever. And then these girls started playing Red Rover. Then they invited me and my friend to play. And like at the end of class everyone was like joining in, so that was fun. I mean most days I just want it to end, but I don't hate it that much, just the getting sweaty. I definitely wouldn't take it again though, so I'm glad its only required your freshman year of high school.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

I somehow ended up as a sophomore in an almost all senior and junior gym class. Needless to say, it did not help me socially. They gave me the nickname "Spliff" because they thought I looked high all the time. And made sarcastic cheering every time I did anything in that class. Eventually I drilled one of the in the balls with a soccer ball and he laid there for about 5 minutes before going to the nurse (it was my favorite gym day ever). :smile2:


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

something there said:


> I somehow ended up as a sophomore in an almost all senior and junior gym class. Needless to say, it did not help me socially. They gave me the nickname "Spliff" because they thought I looked high all the time. And made sarcastic cheering every time I did anything in that class. *Eventually I drilled one of the in the balls with a soccer ball and he laid there for about 5 minutes before going to the nurse (it was my favorite gym day ever).* :smile2:


Hah! Sounds like it _would _be the best day.


----------



## feel me now (Dec 9, 2014)

Freshman year wasn't complete hell. I was acquainted with the most popular kid in the school and therefore the class, so he made gym somewhat bearable. But it was still terrible overall.

Sophomore year was hell. Absolutely nobody to interact with, and those I did talk to hated me for some reason. Honestly, sophomore gym class was my first taste of the universal truth that some people will hate you solely for existing. 

Junior year was bearable, and even moreso than freshman year because I had an actual friend in the class. It was still bad though because it was a friend who always made me the butt of the joke. Plus, there was this one kid who again hated me for no ****ing reason, and called me retarded. But at least I was almost always picked first. And plus anxiety didn't hold me back when I played a sport, so I could actually show people I was athletically competent and decent.

Senior year will suck, though.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

feel me now said:


> Freshman year wasn't complete hell. I was acquainted with the most popular kid in the school and therefore the class, so he made gym somewhat bearable. But it was still terrible overall.
> 
> Sophomore year was hell. Absolutely nobody to interact with, and those I did talk to hated me for some reason. Honestly, sophomore gym class was my first taste of the universal truth that some people will hate you solely for existing.
> 
> ...


Ah, interesting...

The thing is for me, I have no friends at all at school, so nobody to be with during gym class. And, to add on to that, I suck at absolutely every sport imaginable. Literally everything we did in gym I was the worst at. I could throw a ball, catch a ball, pass a bass, shoot a hockey puck, etc... It was horrible...


----------



## feel me now (Dec 9, 2014)

iCod said:


> Ah, interesting...
> 
> The thing is for me, I have no friends at all at school, so nobody to be with during gym class. And, to add on to that, I suck at absolutely every sport imaginable. Literally everything we did in gym I was the worst at. I could throw a ball, catch a ball, pass a bass, shoot a hockey puck, etc... It was horrible...


>I have no friends at all at school
Neither do I. Just enough acquaintances to not make school literal hell.


----------



## Lithus the Forsaken Angel (May 5, 2015)

Gym wasn't too bad for me. For the most part. During my last year taking gym class, we had a substitute for the first half of the year, and she almost always picked weird sports for us to play (ever heard of sepak takraw?), but I was generally good at most of them. I was so good defensively and offensively in most sports that I was among the first picked, and people loved having me on their team (the only time I have ever been socially desired lol ;-. The team that got me for Sepak Takraw, though... They regretted that decision. It's basically volleyball, without being able to use your hands. You have to use your feet, legs, chest, or head to knock the ball over the net. And I sucked at it.

Now, after that teacher left and our regular teacher came back from military duty, it was mostly normal sports, such as football, so it was pretty easy going. He had a weird way of playing dodgeball though, where the other team members who were out stood around your area and could pick up the balls and get you out, so you had to cover all your flanks. As class was wrapping up one day, some guy who I messed with back and forth with was gonna hit me in the head with a dodgeball as I was walking out the door as the bell was ringing, and I just felt like something was wrong, so I turned around, and the ball was about two feet from my face, and I knocked it away with my reflexes, and everyone watching was impressed. Best, day, ever.

But yeah, gym class was fun during the activities, so long as I didn't have to join a team on my own.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

When we were suppose to jog id always just walk and people would always walk past saying sarcastic crap like "wow you're going so fast jasmine harfharfhurhur"

I ended up failing the class that year though


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

TabbyTab said:


> When we were suppose to jog id always just walk and people would always walk past saying sarcastic crap like "wow you're going so fast jasmine harfharfhurhur"
> 
> I ended up failing the class that year though


The constant sarcastic remarks really hit close to home...:frown2:
"Wow iCod, you're really good at (Insert any and every sport here)! Aren't you?"

"Wow, we only jogged like two feet, stop having a stroke!"

"Damn iCod, you can really throw that (Insert sports name here) ball! Good work!"

other people suck...


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

Ngl, even though shy, I still really enjoyed P.E. as a kid. I was always picked last for sports. My coordination was absolute garbage. I never stood a chance in volleyball, football, kickball, you name it. I was incredibly skinny and had almost zero muscle mass. I tried my hardest just to qualify in the mile run when most people could run it easily. It was usually 90+ degrees outside and many times felt like I was going to pass out from dehydration and heat stroke. I had 99 problems but having fun wasnt one.


----------



## Babyboo12 (Jun 9, 2014)

Are u talking about the gym or p.e classes?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Babyboo12 said:


> Are u talking about the gym or p.e classes?


Oh, P.E class....

I guess the "gym" is an entirely different thing...


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

VincentAdultman said:


> Loved gym.


Same. Unless it's sarcasm lol
It gave me a way to interact with other students without talking or thinking or worrying. People actually asked me to join them whenever they played any sport that involved rackets or running, lol
I even enjoyed the fitness and pacer tests because people had to take them seriously so no one laughed at me for doing as many pull-ups/crunches/push-ups/laps as I could. My ambition was actually rewarded in that class :surprise:


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

axisfawn said:


> Same. Unless it's sarcasm lol
> It gave me a way to interact with other students without talking or thinking or worrying. People actually asked me to join them whenever they played any sport that involved rackets or running, lol
> I even enjoyed the fitness and pacer tests because people had to take them seriously so no one laughed at me for doing as many pull-ups/crunches/push-ups/laps as I could. My ambition was actually rewarded in that class :surprise:


I wasn't being sarcastic I think I'm different from the majority of people that use sa forums. I wasn't born with sa, its not a personality type, I'm not shy. I have a serious mental illness triggered by a traumatic event, fun times.


----------



## Her Royal Highness (May 9, 2015)

I go so so so red from the slightest bit of exercise even if I am barely out of breath. Which makes me think that everybody is looking at me which they probably are as I look so horrible.


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

VincentAdultman said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic I think I'm different from the majority of people that use sa forums. I wasn't born with sa, its not a personality type, I'm not shy. I have a serious mental illness triggered by a traumatic event, fun times.


ah if only that last comment could be equally genuine :c sorry dude
don't get me wrong of course I'm not trying to throw you a pity party unless you want one - which, you being on SAS, might be true :lol


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

axisfawn said:


> ah if only that last comment could be equally genuine :c sorry dude
> don't get me wrong of course I'm not trying to throw you a pity party unless you want one - which, you being on SAS, might be true :lol


I accept sympathy in the form of noodz


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

VincentAdultman said:


> I accept sympathy in the form of noodz


I only accept requests for noodz in the form of fresh-baked lasagna


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

axisfawn said:


> I only accept requests for noodz in the form of fresh-baked lasagna


Would that make you a prostitute?


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

VincentAdultman said:


> Would that make you a prostitute?


not if you don't actually get anything in return


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

axisfawn said:


> not if you don't actually get anything in return


You're just using your feminine wiles to get free goods? sounds like prostitution.


----------



## Nick0 (May 1, 2015)

Okay this might sound strange but although I was not actually able to talk with people during sports, I was very good at them so I actually liked P.E.. I wouldn't talk to anyone or even ask for the ball or anything basically, all I did was play along to the best of my ability and people simply wanted me on their team because I made them win. This is why I think it is strange that this thread starts with "all shy/quiet/introverted/weak/SA people have in common is that gym class was always a true personal hell for all of us.". Also there were more people in my class who you could qualify as shy, quiet, introvert, weak or had SA but they did not get picked on for not being any good at sports. I really get sad when I read that so many of you had such a rough time in P.E..


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't participate because everyone's really competitive and get angry at people who make the team lose


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

MetroCard said:


> Don't participate because everyone's really competitive and get angry at people who make the team lose


And I'm always the one that makes the damn team lose. :crying:


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I only had one gym class in all my four years of high school, and it was only half a year long. hehe lucky me.


----------



## tunefulmetal614 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm currently trying to get out of gym through an alternative option offered by my school. I'm not a very athletic or social person, so gym sucks for me.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

tunefulmetal614 said:


> I'm currently trying to get out of gym through an alternative option offered by my school. I'm not a very athletic or social person, so gym sucks for me.


I wish that was possible for me...


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

Every time running the mile was like, good game mate.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

None really. I was average at gym,and there were always people more hopeless than me...


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

It was fun in middle school. 

But by high school, all the other guys are post-puberty and really becoming men, all buff and muscular and fast and athletic and varsity.
In basketball I never made a basket. I almost always had the ball stripped, intercepted, or coughed up.
In baseball, I was the only one who never even touched the ball. Finally the pitcher who was always the teacher started throwing it to me underhand and slow. I hit it finally a couple times but base running really confuses me. Whenever I ran, I was supposed to have stayed. Whenever I was supposed to have stayed, I was supposed to have ran. 
Ultimate Frisbee my throws were always shaky and always right to the opponent.
Dodgeball against the weight lifting class I got out instantly.

Running was fun. I'm a runner and have run a marathon.
I liked soccer too. Never scored, but was good at taking the ball from the offense and moving it up field.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

wmu'14 said:


> It was fun in middle school.
> 
> But by high school, all the other guys are post-puberty and really becoming men, all buff and muscular and fast and athletic and varsity.
> In basketball I never made a basket. I almost always had the ball stripped, intercepted, or coughed up.
> ...


Interesting...


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I guess it depended on the grade.

I did not like P.E in later elementary school years where we had to do sports. There was also some physical ability test where we had to get a certain number of baskets and cross the monkeybars or we couldn't move to the next part. I would get all aggravated because I couldn't do either. Also the coach that came in my last year of elementary school I did not like, he should have been a high school football coach instead, in my opinion.

Eight grade gym was kind of weird because we had part where we did line dancing and learned cup stacking (still have my set of stacking cups). And I liked playing hockey too. I didn't like kickball at all because I couldn't kick the ball at all and always missed. I usually played outfield and hoped the ball wouldn't come in my direction.

Also basketball I was really bad at and once the teacher had me stay after and show me how to make baskets.

The locker room was my least favorite part, because I would have trouble opening the lock and I felt weird changing in front of everyone. In high school I would change in the restroom instead of out in the locker room. No one bothered me in the locker room in high school, but in middle school they did a lot. Looking back they were just playing and being our teenage selves, but I hated it at the time and wanted them to leave me alone.

I still change in the restroom to this day when I go to the gym.

High school gym class had good and bad points too. I liked swimming but didn't like when we were in the weight room and the other guys showed off. The teacher was showing everyone how to do the exercises and I got on the machine wrong and everyone laughed, but didn't bother me much. Open gym I didn't like most of the time because we could either play basketball, volleyball or had to walk around the court the whole time. I was bad at volleyball and no one wanted me to play basketball with them so I would just walk and feel like a total weirdo, because mostly only the girls did that. One time I wore a sleeveless shirt to class which was a big mistake because the girls all looked at me weird and made comments to each other that I wasn't big so why wear a shirt like that.

Later though I got enough courage to do free throws by myself and got pretty good. Then this group of boys asked if I wanted to play a game with them, so I started doing that for the rest of the semester, which made me feel more normal at least. I still have a great respect for those guys for being inclusive of unpopular non-jocks on their team.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I was a pretty fat kid.. it was all kinds of weird. 

The gym classes I had were more basic remedial kind and gentle. But you still had to do some running and stuff. 

There were other kids who were inept at physical fitness, so it wasn't all that bad.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

the pe teacher wanted me to be the goalie in floor hockey without protection after i just witness a senior getting KTFO via puck to the grill. i almost **** myself.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

P.E. was literally the only thing I looked forward to in high school. Even though I didn't know too many people, it was fun playing sports together. It was the only time during the day where my SA didn't show up and it was also the class where I made friends :]


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

HenDoggy said:


> the pe teacher wanted me to be the goalie in floor hockey without protection after i just witness a senior getting KTFO via puck to the grill. i almost **** myself.


Floor Hockey was the worst P.E. unit...I can't even count the amount of shin injuries I got...


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sorry for destroying your little party, but P.E was my favorite class in high school. only got 2 years of it tho  

aww man i still remember that girl in my sophomore p.e class that i liked so much, she gave me stomach butterflies. She liked me too, one day we both got to the field, all alone just the 2 of us, she stood right next to me like a total awkward weirdo (her normal spot for attendance was at least 30ft away from me, normally) she was begging to be talked to but i was too shy, i bet she felt dumb and left to her normal spot. looking back on it, it's so funny. 

sorry about that little story.

p.s (she looked really hot in those p.e shorts)


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

RandomGentleman said:


> My school had this really weird system in place to "combat" people getting picked last. Whenever teams were picked all of the athletic/popular students would get picked and placed onto a team, then the teachers would stop the team captains from picking and just place the leftover 5 or so people onto random teams themselves. Apparently this was supposed to stop people from getting picked last, but all it did was make those who never got picked onto a team feel as though they were so useless nobody would willingly pick them. A bit counter productive I'd say...


That would actually make me feel worse...


skys said:


> Every time running the mile was like, good game mate.


Try doing that while being an asthmatic. Oh, it's such a delightful time <.<
P.E. teachers say that care about your health but they couldn't really give less of a **** about what happens to you.


----------



## Winchester1967 (Jul 26, 2015)

I hate gym. I feel really self conscious and like everybody's staring at me. So basically one of the worst was really not long ago. The teachers made us invent a dance with music and acrobatic stuff in it, and we had to preform in front of all the girls in class, and most of them were really good and confident. And I thought we had a pretty good dance ( it was in pairs, thank god ) but when it was our turn i got really anxious and self conscious and scared and I couldn't look at people and I was shaking. The dance is a bit of a blur, but I remember feeling really bad, and it got all messed up cause of it. No one made fun, but I felt really bad afterwards, and I cried. Basically, not. Fun.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I used to love gym. Despite not picking a sport to play, I was actually pretty athletic and able to run a mile in less than 10 minutes. Fast forward to high school PE and I just stopped caring because I thought it was pointless. I went to an art school with the intention of going to study music at a conservatory afterwards so I wasn't required to take any gym classes. But due to scheduling issues the school had no other choice but to place me in PE. We did boring, mundane stuff like disc golf, so I ended up skipping a few times. And there was this ugly girl that used to get me in trouble by telling the coach that I would throw frisbees at her even when I didn't just because my team would already be full when she wanted to join us.


----------



## cool user name (Nov 17, 2014)

asked a meat head using the bench press 'how many do you have left mate?' (While he was resting inbetween sets)

His reply; 
'what the F- do you mean 'how many left'?! i'll be done when im done.. f--- off'

I was 18 and he was 30 something


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

cool user name said:


> asked a meat head using the bench press 'how many do you have left mate?' (While he was resting inbetween sets)
> 
> His reply;
> 'what the F- do you mean 'how many left'?! i'll be done when im done.. f--- off'
> ...


Damn, that's brutal.


----------



## virgoshoyru (Jul 20, 2015)

I basically just refused to have anything to do with it, which is upsetting because pre-high school I took part in so many sports clubs and to this day I love partaking in (individual) sports. Everything you listed basically; by later high school I just really didn't care what any one thought of me, much to everyone's annoyance I would refuse to run for the ball when they always put me on the left hand side of the pitch (so that I had to run the furthest... whilst a billion other people were on the right side because they didn't expect anyone to be left handed and someone had to be there and I was easy to pick). I would just walk like.. you put me here. Some girls were so *****y and took winning TOO seriously and I am grateful every day that I haven't had to do it in years. By year 10/11 everyone but the *****y sports girls was skipping classes saying they had other work to catch up on since there were only like 10/100 girls in a year showing up to sports teachers got really mad but everyone refused to go and when we did turn up we refused to even change that's how much almost everyone hated it because of the teachers and those types of girls.


----------



## PK88 (Mar 4, 2015)

Gym was always terrible for me. I didn't really know the rules of the sports most of the time and I was too afraid to do anything so if we were playing basketball for example I would usually just hang back away from the action and hope nobody would pass the ball to me (which never really happened anyway). The gym teacher would always yell at me for not participating and would yell at me to get in there and do stuff but I was usually too petrified. One guy in particular in my gym class would be quite upset if I was on his team. I just skipped gym a lot of the time and was just barely passing it with a D at one point.

There was one incident in particular that stands out to me. We were playing softball outside and at one point I had people on my team yelling at me to run to the next base (which confused me since it seemed like a bad move to me at the time - running wasn't necessary at that moment) but I ran for it and the guy on the other team who had the ball was throwing it to the next baseman but it hit me in the head really hard instead and I had enough and just yelled "****ing ****!" as loud as I could (it was a combination of frustration with being yelled at all of the sudden combined with the physical pain of having a softball pelting my head very hard). Also, at the time I thought he did it on purpose because it was the same guy I mentioned in the previous paragraph who didn't like me at all but I now think it actually was an accident. I ended up having to do detention for swearing and nobody ever asked if I was okay or anything...

So yeah, that was basically what gym was like for me in high school.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Buckyx said:


> extreme muscle cramps in both calves at the same time while trying toget shoes on my feet lmao, fortunately nobody was in the locker room as Ive almost rolled on the floor from pain


Jesus I get those all the time, and it happened to me in public once too. It's so ****ing embarrassing... :crying:


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Gym class was always good for me. Participating in sports wasn't mandatory so a lot of people just walked the track or kicked the ball around. 

My sophomore year I was really lonely, but I got the courage to ask a couple of geeks to let me into their group, and eventually we formed a group of about 5 guys who always played tennis or shot some basketballs. 

Occasionally we were required to play flag-football, but since it was a guys and girls class, the horny neanderthals always turned it into tackle football and it wasn't very fun getting hit. I hated those idiots, they always turned a perfectly fun game of flag-football into a competition of who could smash their head open first to try and impress the female homosapien.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

High school gym for me was sitting in the bleachers snacking and talking. Sometimes we'd walk around the neighborhood and stop at my house and chill. My school was the worst, but it was also great! :b I have like no memory of gym before that, though. Except making a train out of those butt scooters and getting real ****ed up when at the back of the train.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

*Grade 8 - our schools forced us all to run these miles-long fields once a year with other schools in the city (I forget what it was called) so we had to train for it. Basically it was running around a large soccer field ten times, races against each other to see who the best athletes were so the teachers knew who to put at the front of the line on the big day. So...leading up to the big day, during every practice, most students would try their best but the popular kids cheated, skipping several laps (to stand there and chat with each other) then ran to the finish line (since they were right there). In other words, they did 5 laps when everyone else did 10. So they were praised and praised for it then put at the front of the line during the big even and of course they didn't win (because they weren't actually good) but still they were praised because they 'tried' meanwhile everyone else forced to compete were reprimanded for not being good enough.

*My high school gym teacher constantly tried to embarrass me. She tried to teach us hurdles, pointed to me and said 'jump over it'. I asked, how, she just said 'jump' and even though I pointed out the fact that I've never even seen a hurdle and the fact it was nearly up to my chest, she made me jump. I did it so well though she even admitted I did well but then had to mock me for my crappy running skills. 
^^ During aerobics, she kept making me do more than anyone else and asked why I wasn't sweating. I kept telling her aerobics wasn't hard. She kept pushing until I told her I was bored because aerobics didn't 'burn' and I'd rather be playing basketball, baseball, or even weightlifting because aerobics was a waste of time. 
^^ She also made me play badminton with a sprained wrist and told me to shut up when I was near tears. I switched to my other hand then she started berating me in front of everyone when I couldn't hit the birdie.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

Lol Gym time for me was the least anxiety provoking, Social class is what i have nightmares about


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

quewezance said:


> Lol Gym time for me was the least anxiety provoking, Social class is what i have nightmares about


Really? PE was the most anxiety provoking class for me, ever. The entire aspect of the class.
-Changing and stripping down to your undergarments in front of judgmental, vicious and intimidating teenagers.
-Having to work in groups. (Just in general)
-Having to preform tasks in front of a large group of people and sucking at it. (There is no thing I suck at more than sports.)
-Embarrassing myself in front of girls.
-Having to do physical activities in front of the entire class while being extremely unfit and out of shape.
-Being yelled at by the normies for "sucking" and being the "worst player" on the team. And then being patronized by the teacher and saying I should've "tried harder and maybe they wouldn't have bullied you." (SERIOUSLY? DO GYM TEACHERS HAVE NO EMPATHY OR SOMETHING?!)
-Crying in the locker room out of class.
-Being alone for the entire period because nobody wants to be around you.
-Having to work with partners some of the time, and aimlessly standing there waiting for the teacher to announce that you indeed have no partner
and nobody in the class wants to be with you, so you have to be forced into a group.
-That general feeling of loneliness, watching everyone else smile and have fun and be competitive while you stand there alone, praying that the class would end soon.
-The constant harassment in the locker rooms.
-etc etc etc...I could honestly go on for hours but I've made my point.

Btw, what is "social" class?


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

iCod said:


> Really? PE was the most anxiety provoking class for me, ever. The entire aspect of the class.
> -Changing and stripping down to your undergarments in front of judgmental, vicious and intimidating teenagers.
> -Having to work in groups. (Just in general)
> -Having to preform tasks in front of a large group of people and sucking at it. (There is no thing I suck at more than sports.)
> ...


g


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

Gym was the one class I couldn't wait for. We'd just mess around the whole entire time since it was 7th period and bunch of my friends were in that class. I'm athletic so it was a breeze for me


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

quewezance said:


> g


Nice answer, thanks.
I guess a class like "social class" really can be summed up in one word, or in this case, one letter. :laugh:


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

When I was on the football team I was once beaten with a bag of rocks, pants after practice, hit from behind during practice, messed with while we were lifting weights among a bunch of other things.

The good thing about football was that I would hit them back and yes I did try to legitimately hurt the a**holes that were f***ing with me.

I guess not exactly gym stories but some of them like being beaten with a bag of rocks did happen in the locker room by the gym
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

It was horrible until I owned everyone in dodge ball and base ball. I was really good at those two games but it was dreadful playing volley ball, soccer, and hockey cause I wasn't very good.


----------



## Vectored Engine (Jul 19, 2015)

> g


seriously
___________

Team sport lessons were almost never enjoyable for me. My performance there was on a level that I rarely got yelled at or bullied because of it, but it was bad enough to get picked last and just ignored by everyone. Every team sports lesson showed me quite plainly I was basically the *** and the others just didn't say anything because they knew I was a hopeless case. But it thought me a super important multitasking ability: Trying to get the ball at least _once _while fighting back tears. :lol
I also loved when the teacher told me I wasn't trying hard enough. Why should I run around yelling "HERE HERE" when I know I'd **** up the scoring chance, get overwhelmed, drop the ball or even pass it to the opponent?

But I really looked forward to individual sports lessons, even if I usually got average grades. Swimming/ diving, running,... those are subjects you can achieve progress in without being reliant on people (who wish you gone).
Sadly, those lessons were rare- the common mindset seems to be that indivdual sports are somehow subordinated. Stupid...


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

in grade 9 i would have my mom write a note every swimming day saying i was on that time of the month to get me out of swimming for the day. the whole entire 10 week term i swam once. dont know how the teacher even let me not swim at all but when it was time for the final exam i didnt know there would be a swimming portion so i failed it.


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

oh and when i changed schools in grade 7 on the first day we went on a cross country run outside. i got lost and didnt find where everyone was til right before class ended. that was so embarrassing


----------



## nordision (Jun 22, 2015)

Worst class in all my school period, when I was in 6 grade I used to attend gym class, but from 6 grade kids started to laugh and make fun of me everytime, it was already a torture, before gym started I used to hear them saying that they can't wait to see me again, they will have a good laugh, so I stopped atteding the gym class, from 6 grade until 8 grade I attended gym class just 3 times, in highschool I didn't had gym, I was lucky, it was a blessing.


----------



## sylis (Jul 21, 2015)

iCod said:


> Nice answer, thanks.
> I guess a class like "social class" really can be summed up in one word, or in this case, one letter. :laugh:


its like history class, u learn about the history of canada


----------



## footnote (Aug 6, 2015)

I told my teacher I didn't know how to swim so I wouldn't have to do a third of the year's work, haha. PE was a nightmare.

Not sure if you had the beep test in America, but it was the most mortifying thing ever. Still hearing those beeps in my nightmares...


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Once on the rings (you know, two rings suspended by some kind of rope that you put your hands in to do "acrobatics") I fell outside the mattress face first. Knocking myself out.
When I came too, the people there treated me like some kind of porcelain figure. I felt embarrassed and weak. It took a while before I could use the rings without having everyone watch in suspense again :/.

Dancing. I'm ****ing uncoordinated and have not interest in dancing at all.

Swim class. People continuously made comments on my body. How ugly I am, how pathetic I look in the water, how I somehow pollute the water because I'm oh so dirty. This is the first place I started getting physical anxiety symptoms. I tought they were allergies since I'm allergic to many cleaning products.

Always picked last in sports, except for one time. My "teammate" kicked the ball super hard in my face. This is a guy that would score from the other goal (soccer). My ears were ringing and I got dizzy, but no nosebleed! I was forced to sit on the bench the rest of the class. ****ing humiliating.
Another time a "teammate" hit me with the baseball bat in the knee.

In every school up to 18 there has been a couple of people who has said I'm too skinny to work out, and that I shouldn't bother trying or didn't need to.

We had to do these tests in strength, balance..and stuff. One of the strength minimum requirements was to bench press 15 kgs 10 times. I only made it to 8. My face was red, I got dizzy and saw stars after only 3. My classmates begged me to stop because my face was so red. I'm redicolously weak. I asked the teacher if I could go to the bathroom after I was done. I sat there crying and slapping my face for like 3 minutes. A classmate came to check up on me. I told her I was just pooping.. My anger was still obvious when I returned to fail the next strength test. Push-ups. We women were supposed to make 15 or 20. I only made it to 6. I weighed like 48 kgs at the time. After class was dismissed I just went home, I skipped showering all together. I just could not handle anymore bull**** that day (it was the last class of the day, so I didn't skip anything)

Male teacher entering the changin room after class roughly 10 minutes into the girls shower times when I was I grade-school. This just felt creepy and uncomfortable.

Oh on showers. I got my period during a shower once. Obviously I was bullied for that. I was also bullied for not shaving my bush. I didn't want them to win. I realise they would have stopped if I went on to shave it.. And of course they had to comment on my body, my choise of soap and shampoo and conditioner.

I once blacked out for the entire class. We had changing rooms downstairs, and before entering the gym room I just randomly blacked out. When I came to.. everyone else was walking out saying "great game [my name]", and walked back down. No idea what happened. I thought they pranked me. I was out of breath so I figured I had not just been standing there, but I wasn't sure. I lightly panicked. Still don't know what actually happened. Didn't have friends at the time so I never got to ask anyone about this.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Gym was complicated for me because sometimes the classes weren't that bad. But other times they sucked but not because of SA but because I am just athletically incapable. Nothing too memorable though so I guess it wasn't too bad.


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

I ended up failing gym in high school one year because I skipped too many classes, so I had to re-take it in night school. This was infinitely better than going to the class because all I had to do was walk laps around the darkened halls of an empty high school across town with a bunch of other misfits and loners. Felt quite at home, actually, though my dad was livid.

My worst gym class experience, though, was probably the dance segment, which lasted several weeks. We were told to partner up on our own. Of course nobody wanted to partner with me, so I was left dead last, along with another guy who smelled like the leather jacket he wore and didn't speak any english. 

Oh, and rope climbing days. **** that noise.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

I changed for gym just enough to pass. If you didn't change, you weren't allowed to participate. I would just sit up against the wall and daydream the rest of the time. I was pretty much invisible so thankfully I didn't suffer much bullying during gym.


----------



## Jake93 (Sep 5, 2015)

It wasn't too bad for me, luckily for me in the UK you aren't graded for it haha. I was alright at football (soccer) and sort of below average at athletics and decent at badminton (anyone else do badminton at school or is that just an english thing?) so I wasn't too bothered about it.

I don't have any terrible memories really, only being picked last (or at least second/third to last) for teams simply because I wasn't friends with many people so whoever the captain of the teams were they would pick their friends first.

The worst few months every year though was when we had to do rugby, and being a skinny guy I did not enjoy it one bit!


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

It was awkward, as it is for all teenagers starting out, but it was one of the best of experiences ive ever had. Kept working out after high school and then this led me to my eventual passion of martial arts. Taking weightlifting class my senior year in high school was one of the best decisions ive ever made. Just wish i had taken wrestling all throughout high school as well.

But like i said, it starts out with lots of anxiety for everyone. If you stick with it though itll induce more confidence in you. It can be a good thing if you let it be.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Farideh said:


> Other dudes would be staring at me as I'm doing weights and one of them came up to me and handed me the lightest weights telling me I look like I'm going to break if I try to lift heavier than 20. They didn't laugh. They were serious.


They probably just wanted to be helpful but I guess it didn't came off that way for you.
It sucks not being able to do something you want to do by yourself and than someone offers you help out of "pity".


----------

